# Wobbles due in two weeks?



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

OKay so wobbles was bred according to my mom on Sept 30th 2013. But this month shes two weeks away form our first date of what we thought she would be due on (when we bred her) which was Jan 30th, and her Tail has dried goo on it. 
Now If she was bred in Sept 30th shes due in Feb on the 28th. However I could have sworn that wobbles was bred on Aug. 30th because it was the last week of august that she was trying to jump the fence to get to the buck, and she was bred right then and there. Because the 24th to the 30th is how long we had the buck in with our other doe carmy (who we believe did not take with that buck because hes too big again), but on the 30th wobbles went into full fledged heat and tried to jump the fence to get to the buck. So we let her in. And put Carmy in with our other buck who we believe she bred with because her bag today is not as big as Wobbles's is and in fact its just now starting to get milk in it. So i believe that wobbles was bred August 30th and Carmy was bred sometime in the beginning of Sept. ....

my question is though would Wobbles have goo on her tail and keep standing by the birthing hut if she were a month away from being Due? she's never done this before when she was pregnant except when she was 2 weeks away which our first date is two weeks away from today. .... what do you guys think? im not asking for facts just opinions  We will keep this thread updated as well up to when she does give birth ^_^ so yall can see the kiddos  :book:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Need more info to give an opinion. Can you get a pic of her back end including a view of her bag? When did she start to bag and is she red and swollen in her vulva?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what does her udder look like? Ligs? Vulva area? have the kids dropped? what color is the goo? white coud be her plug in which a month away is normal..


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> what does her udder look like? Ligs? Vulva area? have the kids dropped? what color is the goo? white coud be her plug in which a month away is normal..


Ill attatch some pics

















































Her plug is on her whoo ha some of it anyways. Her ligs are still there. The one of her tail is the dried goo its kinda amberish yellow


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

If these pics are from today, I'd say she'll go in February.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she does not look ready to me... her bag is still loose and babies still look high up... say you have at least a few weeks.. : ) Some dishcharge is not uncommon.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> she does not look ready to me... her bag is still loose and babies still look high up... say you have at least a few weeks.. : ) Some dishcharge is not uncommon.


Awesome i would hate to be waiting lol.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep I agree


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Yep I agree


Your welcome you can stop freaking now lol


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Why would she bot eat a lot of her grain trying to start giving her grain but she acts like she isn't that interested


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Could she be toxic


----------

